# Golden Lakes Breeze Jacket



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I have had my white breeze jacket for a month and could not be happier with the quality, fit and coolness. Tom shipped it promptly and also followed up with me to make sure I had recieved it. If anyone is looking for a light and dry handlers jacket I suggest the Breeze. The mesh fabric wicks moisture off your exposed skin with the lightest breeze. Cleans up real nice also and holds it's color great.


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

I also have 2 of the same jackets and love them both. Tom's customer service is top notch! Shipping is very quick as well. He actually just sent me some fabric the other day as he now has an all mesh jacket very lightweight and great fabric!


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the jacket. I wish he also offered one in black, for hunt tests.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Golden Lakes address? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

http://goldenlakejackets.com/


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

fuchsr said:


> Love the jacket. I wish he also offered one in black, for hunt tests.


Turns out, Tom *does* have the Breezy in black!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Raymond Little said:


> I have had my white breeze jacket for a month and could not be happier with the quality, fit and coolness. Tom shipped it promptly and also followed up with me to make sure I had recieved it. If anyone is looking for a light and dry handlers jacket I suggest the Breeze. The mesh fabric wicks moisture off your exposed skin with the lightest breeze. Cleans up real nice also and holds it's color great.


I'm looking at them pretty hard also. How does the sizing run ? Seem to be typical fitting ?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

It's typical of a quality handlers jacket, I wear a 16-1/2-34 dress shirt. The large fits me great and cleans up even better.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry Raymond ,I havent wore a dress shirt for several years ,so I'm outa touch with them numbers. If it dont have a couple XX's in front of the size I keep looking through the closet. 

I still think I'm ordering one this week ,as I've heard only good things about Golden Lakes.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

shawninthesticks said:


> Sorry Raymond ,I havent wore a dress shirt for several years ,so I'm outa touch with them numbers. If it dont have a couple XX's in front of the size I keep looking through the closet.
> 
> I still think I'm ordering one this week ,as I've heard only good things about Golden Lakes.


Sorry, I did not intend to come across as a snobish White Collar. I am sure Tom can fix ya up with a Healthy Man's model that you will look sauve and deboner wearing no matter what size it is.


----------



## skyRose (Aug 14, 2013)

Woww...!
It is really great. I like these jackets and wish to have such stuff of my own.
It is my first time here and is a good experience also.


----------

